# The Green Hornet



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBgT-IPKWJ4[/YOUTUBE]

Searched for a thread and checked the first few pages, so figured id make one.

Originally I thought this would be kinda lame when I heard Seth was cast, but honestly it looks pretty freaking awesome.

Like the Lethal Weapon of superhero movies.

Also, Christoph Waltz is the bad guy. CHRISTOPH FUCKING WALTZ!


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2010)

CHRISTOPH WALTZ WILL OWN THIS MOVIE MAN.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 23, 2010)

looks fun, but Cameron Diaz? _ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....._


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 23, 2010)

Chee said:


> CHRISTOPH WALTZ WILL OWN THIS MOVIE MAN.



As if there was any doubt 

But yea Cameron Diaz is ehhh. I dont mind her, but it seems like she's trying to make a comeback by playing the roles she used to (hot chick) and I dont really think thats going to work out.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 23, 2010)

Say hello to the next Jonah Hex.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 23, 2010)

Psh Jonah Hex looked god awful from the start. The ONLY thing it had going for it was that Brolin actually seemed like a decent jonah hex.

Also, Christoph Waltz is not in bad movies.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks really fun. I also had low expectations after seeing Seth on pictures and knowing he was gonna be the Green Hornet, but the trailer pretty much erased all of that and well, it got me sold. I'll be eager to see more footages and stuff, because the film looks really exciting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2010)

Video was removed before I got to see it.


----------



## John (Jun 23, 2010)

^ Just do a search on youtube.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 23, 2010)

Only seeing this because of Christoph Waltz


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> looks fun, but Cameron Diaz? _ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....._


It's a decent first trailer.  It's got my attention now.

But Raging Boner brings up my primary concern.  I hate Cameron Diaz.  She is a lousy actress and her beauty has long since faded (The Mask was the only time she looked hot).


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Only seeing this because of Christoph Waltz



Me to.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 24, 2010)

hey is that Jay Chou I see?


----------



## tinlunlau (Jun 24, 2010)

THIS MOVIE IS GONNA MAKE BANK IN ASIA.  BIG TIME.
AND ALL BECAUSE OF JAY CHOU.  I HOPE JAY WRITES A NEW SONG FOR THIS MOVIE.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2010)

I saw the trailer. It looks decent, but I'm thinkin' it'll be generic-feeling action blockbuster.

Might catch it on DVD.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 24, 2010)

Sorta liking Rogen.
Really liking Jay Chou.
Hating Cameron Diaz.

I'll probably go see it though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2010)

It'll be a comedy action fest extraordinaire or something.


----------



## Wicked (Jun 25, 2010)

The GH car looks really nice and never heard of jay chou but i think he can pull it off.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2010)

I mainly know Jay Chou from Initial D.  But he's been in plenty of other movies too.


----------



## Wicked (Jun 26, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I mainly know Jay Chou from Initial D.  But he's been in plenty of other movies too.



I never knew they made a initial D movie. The anime was fun to watch (finished all seasons) but is the movie worth watching? What about his other movies? I did some dirt on him and he sings as well. After this movie he should be getting more spotlight.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 26, 2010)

Tears said:


> I never knew they made a initial D movie. The anime was fun to watch (finished all seasons) but is the movie worth watching? What about his other movies? I did some dirt on him and he sings as well. After this movie he should be getting more spotlight.



Well if you don't mind subtitles, he wrote, directed, and plays the lead in the Taiwanese film "Secret". He appeared on Time's 100 most influential people (or something like that) and apparently he's dubbed as China/Taiwan's "Mandopop King". Yeah, I'm kinda a fan 

edit: he also does magic tricks :33


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 26, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Well if you don't mind subtitles, he wrote, directed, and plays the lead in the Taiwanese film "Secret". He appeared on Time's 100 most influential people (or something like that) and apparently he's dubbed as China/Taiwan's "Mandopop King". Yeah, I'm kinda a fan
> 
> *edit: he also does magic tricks :33*



Fuck yea magic!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 26, 2010)

saw the trailer ,it look pretty good.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBwwUfuJZr8[/YOUTUBE]
this is what i say about the trailer i saw.


----------



## Detective (Jun 26, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBgT-IPKWJ4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Searched for a thread and checked the first few pages, so figured id make one.
> 
> ...



This film looks like it will be classy, organized, stylish and violent. An excellent combination. Also, I have faith in Michel Gondry to put together a worthwhile movie that can be entertaining. He also said people would enjoy his "Kato-Vision" camera aspect throughout the film, a little bit of which can be seen in this teaser trailer with the super kick.

Whoever put together the teaser did a good job with the music selection, it's hip and catchy with a slick theme. Props for using Royce Da 5'9's under rated Dinner Time track.

[YOUTUBE]05ZK1ZwEepw[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT:

Can't forget Cypress Hill's Rise Up either:


----------



## Wicked (Jun 27, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Well if you don't mind subtitles, he wrote, directed, and plays the lead in the Taiwanese film "Secret". He appeared on Time's 100 most influential people (or something like that) and apparently he's dubbed as China/Taiwan's "Mandopop King". Yeah, I'm kinda a fan
> 
> edit: he also does magic tricks :33



Thanks for the recommendation, I'll check it out.

Who doesn't like magic?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2010)

If only Cameron Diaz weren't in it.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2010)

I have low expectations, but the new episode of Mythbusters has raised my interest


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 22, 2010)

Rukia said:


> If only Cameron Diaz weren't in it.



the mask was the only movie she was hot in :taichou


----------

